# North Carolina Pine Bark Stew (Snapper)



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

2 lb Red snapper fillets
1/2 c Chopped bacon
1 c Diced onion
7 c Tomatoes
1 c Ketchup
2 c Diced potatoes
2 T Worcestershire sauce
2 t Salt
1/2 t Pepper


Cut fish into 1 inch pieces. Fry bacon until crisp. Add onion and cook until golden. Add remaining ingredients. Cook for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add fish and cook for 15 minutes longer. Makes 6 servings.


----------

